# My Surgery is Scheduled!



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, for those of you that know about my heart valve problem and for those that don't, I had more tests done yesterday at Vanderbilt Hospital in Nashville. The valve is definitely in the severe stage and has to be replaced ASAP.
I go in for a heart cath on the 10th, see the surgeon on the 11th and more tests, and the surgery on the 12th. I will be glad when this is over. At least there are not giving me much time to stew over it--but I am scared to death. I am not to exert myself in any way, must walk at a slow pace (really hard for me) shouldn't be carrying Rosie around in my arms, etc. 

We are going to Knoxville next weekend for a grandson's wedding then back to Nashville and check into a hotel. I don't know what to do about Rosie. My DIL will keep her once we get back to Nashville; but don't know what to do in Knoxville. Leaving her in a kennel that long is not an option. We won't be coming back to Paris until I get released from the hospital. And as bad as I don't want to, I think I will try to get her to the groomer next week and get a puppy cut. My DIL has three children (one a new baby) so she doesn't have time to brush Rosie and she is really going through another matting stage. So puppy cut seems the only option as I don't want her to get so matted that she would have to be shaved. But the good news is that I won't be trying to get someone to give me a cigerette all the time I am in the hospital. God I could realy use one now though; but I am going to stick it out.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lucille, I know you must be frightened and I wish I was closer, I'd love to help and keep Rosie for you. Sending hugs and prayers your way :kiss:

They say you recover from illness and surgery faster when you don't smoke, something about the oxygen help move healing along. If you have to crack, have a lozenge, or take a nap w/ Rosie.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear things are finally moving forward and there's a definate plan of action. And Rosie's gonna be adorable in her puppy cut. All will be well, very soon, Lucile! You know we will all be praying for your speedy recovery, and we're a powerful bunch! Happy New Year! You will be in my thoughts and prayers! Have your daughter keep us posted on you, K?!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Lucile, we'll all be praying for your fast recovery!!!

Rosie won't mind a short "do" for a while, and as Dexter's mom always reminds us, "Hair grows"! If you want her long again, you can let her grow out. In the mean time, even when you get home from the hospital, I'm betting you won't be wanting to keep up with all that hair for a while! I love Kodi's coat, but if I were in your position, I'd do the same thing.

Can you kennel her just while you're at the wedding then have your DIL pick her up from the kennel? Another thought is to ask your vet if they know anyone who does in-home care. That's what I do with Kodi when we have to go away without him. 

Good for you for sticking with your no-smoking. I'm sure it's extra hard when everything is so stressful, but you're so much better off for it!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucile - I am adding my healing thoughts and prayers for your speedy recovery as well. I am also glad this is now scheduled and that you don't have long to think about it. The sooner it is done, the sooner you can recover and walk with Rosie and do your other activities. I love the long coat on the Havs too, but like Karen said, if I was facing what you are, Augie would get cut into a puppy cut as well. You never know - you may both prefer it after it is done! And, yes, please ask your daughter to keep us updated. :hug:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

My prayers are with you Lucile.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I will be praying for you and your family  Wishing you a speedy and uncomplicated recovery!

andra


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Lucile - I pray you have a speedy recovery. Rosie will be adorable in a puppy cut. It will also be easier for you to maintain while you mend.... 

Hugs....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

As frightening as what you're facing is, looking forward to it is more stressful. I'm glad they'll be doing it soon. Add my prayers to the group for a successful surgery and a smooth recovery. You've done yourself such a favor by stopping smoking.

Sending hugs your way. I, too, wish I were closer to be able to help.


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

My brother in law had the same surgery several years ago and is doing great. He got the pig valve instead of the artificial one. How about you? He is back to regular activities. I know you will be fine. If you need a kennel in Knoxville, let me know. My son and his wife live there and use one they really like. Use this time to be lazy and let others take care of you. Good luck!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lucile, I wish you all the best and pray for a speedy recovery for you. I wish I lived closer to you so I could help out with Rosie.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lucille, I'm so glad everything is scheduled so you can get this surgery behind you. The waiting is not easy! Just know that you are in my prayers and be sure to have your daughter keep us updated.

I have a friend who lives in Lenoir City so if Kati's son can't find somewhere for Rosie just let me know and I'll check with her to see if she has some ideas.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, Brave you. I know this is so scary. I believe you will fine and better then ever. I hope you get back to reg. post after you recover. I miss your wit and plain speaking. You will need Rosies counsel and kisses to spead your recovery once you get home. I wish I lived closer. I am very good with matts I would keep Rosie for you but the deal would have to be you promise to recover and follow all rules in the hospital so Rosie could get back to her job, playing and amusing her favorite human. As for the cigarettes... if you ever thought of plastic surgery, most plastic surgeons won't touch you if you smoke....so see this whole thing is a win, win. I have been thinking of you and I will pray for your quick uneventful recovery. Hugs


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Lucile,

Sending prayers to you-and tons of hugs for a very speedy recovery. Just know your friends (family) here are all praying for you. Rosie will be taken care of so you just think about yourself and getting better.

Hugs
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Tease (for a while)
Ms Frannie (my true angel girl)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lucille - what a brave woman you are!! I am sending you good wishes and prayers for a quick recovery from your surgery! 
I would have to imagine that there is someone here who could, or knows someone who could take Rosie for you. Wish I could help!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Lucille, I know you are apprehensive, but it will soon be over and I know you are going to be surprised at how good you will feel. As for the hair that grows, it does and I bet once you cut it and let it come back in it will even look better!!! Rosie may enjoy her new cut!! I doubt you would really feel like brushing her for a while, more time to read and rub her while she is curled up by your side! hugs and prayers!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh yes, who is going to keep us updated? You must arrange that! Or give us a number to call...we won't be able to wait!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I have two daughters, the oldest is Sherron from Huntsville. She is the normal Rosie sitter and writer. The other is Jenny from Knoxville. they are going to take turns sitting with me after I leave the hospital. Actually Sherron is coming back to Nashville with us from the wedding and will probably stay at my son and DIL while I am in the hospital and that will be where Rosie is. It is just the Knoxville wedding that I fret about, all of us are going so no Rosie sitter. I may just lock her in my daughter's bathroom while I am gone and overnight. She has two big dogs that might hurt her. I am going to see if there is a kennel in Nashville near my son's house. I think that would be the best and only for two nights.

My sons think that I have lost my mind, "just leave her at the vet's, Mother".


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I know how you feel, Lucille! In 42 years of having little dogs we have never left one in a kennel. We always had "someone" in the family who could keep them if we absolutely couldn't take them with us. I keep wondering, though, what we would do if we had a "family thing" where everyone was going. I need to come up with a contingency plan! 

I'm sure you can find a really good kennel in Nashville, though. I'll see if my daughter who had a lot of "dog people" friends when she lived in Nashville, still knows someone there who would know of a really good one.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Best of luck to you and hopefully you have a quick recovery with everyone waiting on you hand and foot so you can recouperate in style. Make sure you follow the doctor's advice to the letter; even if you feel like you can do something, if they say not to then don't. (i've worked for cardiologists and sometimes people feel better and end up overdoing it) take the time you need to recover and let your family do for you...i'm sure you have always been the one looking after everyone else's needs, but now its their turn to look after you.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm happy to read you have your surgery scheduled and you will be on the mend soon with a fabulous 2011 ahead of you! Sending you good thoughts and prayers from my corner of the planet.....oh and don't worry about Rosie! I take care of animals that are recovering from surgery or just being boarded at the vets. You never know Lucile.....you could have a "Julie" taking care of Rosie while she was boarded. I baby the animals. Tonight I had 9 dogs and 2 cats! :kiss:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Sweet job, Jules! I'm jealous!!


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pet Sitters*

I googled pet sitters in Nashville and a lot of possibilities came up -- maybe one that will fit your needs for the short time you need someone there. I understand completely your concern. Here is the link:

http://www.google.com/search?q=Nashville,+TN+pet+sitters&hl=en

Like some of the others I have never boarded my dogs, although I have always had multiples so in-home care has not been so much more than boarding multiples. Our pooches need to sleep in their OWN bed (our bed) -- LOL!

The best of luck with your surgery and your pet sitting. Wonder who took care of Barbara Walter's Havanese when she had her valve surgery??????????????


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Julie, you are such a gift to those sweet animals!

Lucille, sending you lots of warm love and healing thoughts. You are a brave woman and clearly a strong one. Everything is going to be just fine. :hug:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Barbara Walters probably has a personal maid just for the dog. My DIL in Nashville is checking on a kennel close to them. They actually live outside of Nashville between NV and the KY line, have a wonderful back yard completely fenced and Rosie loves being outside there because she can see through the fence. The whole subdivision has 2 ac lots and all back yards are fenced in the black chainlink fence, so she can see forever and bark at all the neighbors dogs. Our back yard is fenced with solid wood so she can't see out.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, I have Julie angeles here at the vets. I never knew until my Shih Tzu died and many of the kennel people shared stories about Poohkey!!!! I was just happy to know that if an emergency happen they were in good hands and someone was there at night. After he died I learned about walks and special treatment. I had no idea. They knew all of his habits. Even special treats!!! A kennel for a day or two is not bad. Hope this gives you a laugh my DH told me "they should always give the men PIG valves as they have almost no rejection to them". I am sure Rosie will be fine.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I decided to leave Rosie at the Vets in Whitehouse, TN (a sleeping community for Nashvile). It is close to my son's house so they can pick her up Monday and then keep Rosie at their house for the duration. I think it is the best place--I know that she will be safe there. I had to get shot records and another kennel cough shot and fecal test before they would agree to take her. 

I had her hair trimmed Tuesday and it is horrible. she looks like a poodle. Looks like they didn't blow dry and tried to cut the curly hair. It is not blended on the sides and back legs. Luckily they didn't cut her bangs. My hubby said that she was still pretty to him. But I told him I was afraid that some of the dogs in Nashville would make fun of her, especially the females. (you know how hard females can be on each other.) He said for me to tell her that this is the way she is supposed to look and to tell the other "common" dogs that they just didn't know how a Havanese was supposed to look. You know that the odds are that no one there has ever seen one. At least I hope so. Got to run will get the girls to keep everyone informed.

Lucile Dodd


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, The vet is the best place. I always feel my pups are safe at the vet. I am with your husband. I think Rosie looks cute not matter what. Of course your family will take good care of her. All the best. Uneventful and speedy recovery.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy that you have found a safe place for Rosie. That will be a load off your mind. And your husband sounds like a gem!  And hair always grows. You just needed something right now that was easier for someone to care for. My thoughts are with you Lucile.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucile, I have been thinking about you and keeping you in my prayers. I am so glad that the wait is almost over because sometimes that ends up being the hardest part. After DH had open heart surgery he did 'really great' and feels so much better and back to his younger self. My daughter has major knee surgery on the 11th and she is a nervous wreck right now and just wants it over with. I'm sure neither of you will sleep well till it's over and I pray both of you will have good meds and recovery will go smooth.

I'm sure Rosie will have a good time with people spoiling her for you. I left my Pom for a week one time and she didn't want to come home...haha I think others love to hand out the treats often.!!

Enjoy having other wait on you for as long as they will ~ it doesn't happen to us often LOL.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I too wish you the very best and know you will be so happy to have this behind you. Love and keep us posted, please!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I was just thinking about you, Lucile. I bet Rosie looks WAY better than you think! It's just that she looks different from what you're used to. I'm glad you've found a safe place for Rosie to stay as you will rest easier knowing she is well taken care of.

Dale, I agree with you about waiting being the hardest part. I dreaded my total hip replacement last June - but in September we took a two week vacation in Hawaii and i was able to walk around as well as ever (except for climbing Diamond Head). Now I COULD climb Diamond Head again. The body heals much quicker than we expect!

Lucile, I will keep you in my prayers and will be waiting to hear everything went well!

Hugs, Lynda


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucile, You are on my mind. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. I'm sure you are nervous but hopefully it will all be over soon and you will be on your way to feeling better and back to running with Rosie. I hope the heart cath went okay. Please, have your daughter keep us posted when possible.
Hugs, Dale


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucile, I'm holding you in my heart, in my prayers and sending you calming and healing vibes. I know it's scary but it will soon all be over. I'll be checking in here a lot.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Me too Lucile, Miss your wit. Hugs


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

You've been in my prayers and thoughts too. I'm sure at this point you just want it to be over with. 

Hugs!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

The very best of wishes and luck for your up coming opp.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lucille,
You are in my prayers right at this moment and will be throughout your recovery.
My very best to you.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks like Rosie is set, that's good. I'm sure her hair cut isn't that bad. I do my own and know they are bad, but we always tell the dog (alot) how cute he/she is and they believe us.
I'm still praying and will continue. Hope to hear good news soon.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll be praying for you and hoping to hear good news soon!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the good wishes and prayers. I got pretty upset this afternoon and called my deacon son and asked him to start praying--you know "the prayers of the pious ones are heard". Anyway the surgery has been put off another day, it is set for sometime Thursday and will take about 5 hours. They scared me today saying I might bleed to death, etc and not survive the surgery. I wanted my hubby to take me home and then the cardiologist came out with another surgeon and they calmed me down and assured me that they wouldn't let me die (well 90% sure LOL). For the first time, I was told that i had a life span of 6 months to 2 years without the surgery. So I am having the surgery, coming hell or high water as my mother would say. 

On a happy note, Rosie is with my Daughter-in-law and in love with her. It is because she got her out of the kennel. Lindsay says that Rosie is sleeping next to her and sticking to her like velcro. I am extremely luckly to have such a wonderful dil. But I apoligized several times today for my girls. My nearly 50 year olds. They really got upset at the surgeon and his assistant scaring me to death. I couldn't believe that my perfect children were embarassing me. lol Hubby said that we were not responsible for them anymore though--thank goodness.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Lucille,

Surgeons have never been known for gentleness. I also know that these days doctors seem to paint the darkest picture possible because of all the law suits. 

I am sorry this is so traumatizing for you and wish you all the best. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucile, my daughter's knee surgery was suppose to be yesterday and got put off a week because of snow and ice here - and she's not happy about having to wait longer. I'm glad you only have one day. I'm also glad you feel good about Rosie being with your DIL.

I'm glad your daughters have on their big girl panties and are taking care of you...lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Thanks everyone for the good wishes and prayers. I got pretty upset this afternoon and called my deacon son and asked him to start praying--you know "the prayers of the pious ones are heard". Anyway the surgery has been put off another day, it is set for sometime Thursday and will take about 5 hours. They scared me today saying I might bleed to death, etc and not survive the surgery. I wanted my hubby to take me home and then the cardiologist came out with another surgeon and they calmed me down and assured me that they wouldn't let me die (well 90% sure LOL). For the first time, I was told that i had a life span of 6 months to 2 years without the surgery. So I am having the surgery, coming hell or high water as my mother would say.
> 
> On a happy note, Rosie is with my Daughter-in-law and in love with her. It is because she got her out of the kennel. Lindsay says that Rosie is sleeping next to her and sticking to her like velcro. I am extremely luckly to have such a wonderful dil. But I apoligized several times today for my girls. My nearly 50 year olds. They really got upset at the surgeon and his assistant scaring me to death. I couldn't believe that my perfect children were embarassing me. lol Hubby said that we were not responsible for them anymore though--thank goodness.


Sorry to hear you had such a bad experience with the first surgeon, Lucile, that's so stupid scaring you like that. I have been told all the possible complications for "elective" surgery, but in cases where it really ISN'T "elective" (and it sure doesn't sound like your is!!!) what were they thinking!?!? When it's not elective surgery, the doc's I've had have just done their best to make me feel comfortable and secure about what was going to be done.

I don't know that I'd be apologizing fro your daughters! I'd be VERY upset if someone treated my Dad that way too!!! I say good for them for sticking up for their Mom!!!

Glad to hear that Rosie is doing great... that's a load off your mind. Now just concentrate on getting better, and have your daughters keep us posted. You'll be getting lots of prayers from this front too!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucile, I have a really good feeling about this for you. I would say your kids were being the perfect children you expected them to be. I would want nothing less than the total caring they showed for their mother. 

I often think doctors, and nurses, should have to be patients as part of their training. They really need to experience things from the other side of the bed. That surgeon was, IMHO, an idiot in his approach. My prayers will be to guide their hands to give you the best possible result. I know this is frightening but you have an army of people standing right beside you.

I'm so happy you can feel totally secure about Rosie. With the knowledge that she's being lovingly tended to, you can go about the business of healing. Sending you loving thoughts and wrapping you in warmth and healing.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucile, it is so good to hear that Rosie is being so well looked after! Such a huge comfort, I'm sure. Something tells me that your daughter-in-law probably thinks pretty highly of her mother-in-law as well!  And I say hurrah for your daughters - being such good advocates on behalf of their Mom! And possibly teaching the surgeon (or whoever it was that scared you so badly) a thing or two in the process regarding how to treat their patients. You and your DH did a fine job with them! 

You are in my thoughts and sending prayers and healing thoughts your way.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I got the same "disclaimer" when I had my hip replaced: that some patients have bleeding episodes or don't make it through surgery or that one leg could come out shorter than the other..... I guess they are required by the hospital and their malpractice insurance to disclose all possibilities regardless of how SMALL the chances of anything bad happening. It is scary though and made me have second thoughts too. I think surgeons must go through the same disclosure information so many times every week that they can't see how scary it is for the patient who is hearing all this for the first time!

Like Geri, I have a really good feeling about your surgery too. I'm so glad Rosie is having a good time at your DIL's! She'll still be so glad to see you and cover you with puppy kisses!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Geez, Lucille! Here I come to the forum this evening (While at work...which I'm not suppose to do...SHHHHHHHHH!) to check on the good word about ya, thinking surgery is over, and your on the mend...only to hear this! Well, I guess we'll all just hang in there another day, as we have no choice, huh?! 
I'm glad too, to hear that Rosie is back with her own people, but I bet you're really missing her by now, aren't ya? We're missin' you too! I'm glad you got a chance to let us know what's going on. Thank you! OK, I'll keep up the prayers and sending you my speedy recovery vibes, and checking back to hear the good word. Lotsa Love!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ls-indy said:


> I got the same "disclaimer" when I had my hip replaced: that some patients have bleeding episodes or don't make it through surgery or that one leg could come out shorter than the other..... I guess they are required by the hospital and their malpractice insurance to disclose all possibilities regardless of how SMALL the chances of anything bad happening. It is scary though and made me have second thoughts too. I think surgeons must go through the same disclosure information so many times every week that they can't see how scary it is for the patient who is hearing all this for the first time!
> 
> Like Geri, I have a really good feeling about your surgery too. I'm so glad Rosie is having a good time at your DIL's! She'll still be so glad to see you and cover you with puppy kisses!


When I had major abdominal surgery a number of years ago now, they started going through the list of everything that could go wrong. I ask the surgeon point blank... "How many of these surgeries have you done?". The answer was LOTS. I don't remember what it was exactly, but he told me how many he did a week and for how long he'd been doing them. Then I asked, "How many times have you had a major complication?". His answer was no life-threatening complications. That made me feel a lot better.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lucille, your drs should take a refresher course in bedside manner. They have to tell you these things to cover their butts, but there's a way to do it without scaring you. This past weekend my DH had to have surgery. They decided not to do a bypass, but do 2 stents, but with the cardiac surgeon standing by "just in case he crashed". I guess they could tell we kind of freaked out a little and they explained everything so we felt a little better. Oh, and DH is back at work and doing fine.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Lucille, your drs should take a refresher course in bedside manner. They have to tell you these things to cover their butts, but there's a way to do it without scaring you. This past weekend my DH had to have surgery. They decided not to do a bypass, but do 2 stents, but with the cardiac surgeon standing by "just in case he crashed". I guess they could tell we kind of freaked out a little and they explained everything so we felt a little better. Oh, and DH is back at work and doing fine.


Sorry to hear about your DH Michele. Lucky they were able to do the stents. I'm so happy to hear how well he's doing.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, I use to do risk Mgnt. for a hospital and back in the old days a office manager told you all of what could happen. At some point in time that changed and it is left to the surgeons. Now everyone knows many of these fellows aren't often the most warm and fuzzy. When my son was 12 he came down with Myesthenia Gravis and one of the things they did back then to try and put him in to remission is massive steroids, Prednisone and they remove the thymus gland it is nestled next to the heart (they did break the brest bone). First I had told my son something like: Most surgeons think their God like because they have all these people hanging on their every word because they save lifes. So in walks the surgeon dressed in one of those long hosiptal coats and his two sycophants I mean residents on either side of him. So first of all he starts talking about the blood we were planning on using if there was a need. Our 16 yr old daughter was donating for her brothers use. The surgeon starting going on how they usually like one or both of the parents to do this because 16 yr old girls......I said neither me or his father matched. I am A neg., his dad is O pos., son and daughter are both A pos.. The surgeon started asking about grandparents all of this in a condescening and officious manner and again 16 yr old girls on the cusp of their sexuality. Suddenly my son interruped and said "So what are you saying about my sister" silence. They left the room. My son then looked at me and said "Mom you were so right! Man he came in here in that white robe like shirt and his two angels were on both sides. Oh man they do have God complexes." I still laugh about that.
Surgeons have to make for sure they have informed consent. It's their job, they really can't help their poor bedside manner after all they spend the most time with patients that are sleeping and quite so they never have gotten the hang of the fact patents might have feelings. I hope every goes well and you can give Rosie a fine chase soon.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

And when you get a specialist or surgeon with a great bed-side manner, ya almost fall in love with him, because it's soooo amazing and unexpected! My son's cardiologist when he was a little guy was WONDERFUL, and the same son burst his appendix about 4 years ago...his surgeon at that time was perfect. Now my son said the nurses where another story (Nice as pie when Mom was there...bitches from hell when he was there by himself) So I hope you at LEAST have nurses with good bed-side manners, Lucile!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dodrop82 said:


> And when you get a specialist or surgeon with a great bed-side manner, ya almost fall in love with him, because it's soooo amazing and unexpected! My son's cardiologist when he was a little guy was WONDERFUL, and the same son burst his appendix about 4 years ago...his surgeon at that time was perfect. Now my son said the nurses where another story (Nice as pie when Mom was there...bitches from hell when he was there by himself) So I hope you at LEAST have nurses with good bed-side manners, Lucile!!!!


I guess I've been really lucky. I've had a number of surgeries, and have mostly had really good luck with my surgeons, both in terms of ability and bedside manner. In fact, the really BAD doc I had was my first OB... after a couple of altercations with him that left me in tears, I changed docs and never looked back. Maybe I learned my lesson from dealing with him.

We RARELY "have" to accept that kind of behavior from a doctor. We are the "customers". They are service providers.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lucille, you are in my prayers and I do have a good feeling/psychic vibe/intuition.... that it will go well,

Your kids just love you to pieces and of course they'd have he desire to protect you.

Some doctors are just more compassionate 'acting' than others. I used to work in an emergency room back in the day and I remember being miffed when I first started about how all these awful things that would happen in the emergency room wouldn't faze them, we'd have a burn victim come in, near death and they'd eat pizza and laugh in the other room. I don't think its not that they don't care, they obviously do or else they wouldn't have gone into a care taking career, but I think it is more about detachment and if you think about it, the less emotional they are the more focused they are to do the surgery and work.

I never quite got to that point, I always felt emotionally drained when I left work.

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucile, I'm thinking about you all day and want you to know that you have so many loving and healing thoughts coming your way. My prayer for you was the last thing I did last night, only to be continued today.

I know you may not see this for awhile but wanted it to be here for when you can.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Lucile, ditto Geri's message. I just keep checking back for news. You're in our thoughts and prayers today!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thinking about you!!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Prayers still going up! Waiting anxiously to hear news, too.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hope you are on the mend Lucille. We are thinking about you and we want to know you are doing well. Keep in touch.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, I was hoping to read an update. Of course, I know that when DH had his heart surgery, I wasn't thinking about a computer. Praying all is well and that pain meds are working well.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I too was checking in to see how you were doing Lucille - I sure hope all went well, and that you will on here filling us in. 

All these stories are scaring me a little since my surgery is Tuesday, so what I have learned here it to not really listen to all the things that "could" happen.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, I look everyday...hopeing to hear some good news. The first few days are always intense and our loved ones have a hard time, because they're powerless. Hopefully your recovery will start to speed up in the coming days and we will all hear the 
good news.

Laurie, The doctors always tell us everything that 'could' happen, many of the things are rare. Its like the back of medicine bottles and boy oh boy that is some major reading. Wishing you the best for a uneventful and speedy recovery.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucile consider this my daily virtual visit to your hospital room, to give you a hug, a thumbs up and say a little prayer for your quick recovery. Each day that goes by should bring you closer to the rest of your life . . . a better life.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Checking in as well. Thinking of you, Lucile, hoping for a quick recovery and that you are soon able to rejoin us on the Forum!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I'm here too, Lucile. Thinking of you often and sending up the prayers regularly! I'm glad to know you're all fixed up now, and on the road to a better life! Can't wait to hear from you! And Laurie....what kind if surgery are you having! I missed that one...


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lucile,
Sending prayers, and hoping to get a good report from you soon!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lucille, on pins and needles waiting to hear from you. Hope everything went well and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I sure wish Lucille had someone who could post how she was doing. I am sure that she herself would not feel up to it but hope we hear something soon!


I dont want to Hijack this thread - as it IS about Lucille, but I will be going in for major abdominal (hysterectomy) surgery on Tuesday and I will ask Hubby to call some close friends who I hope will post how I made out. I will be out of commission for 6-8 weeks - but for a lot of it, the laptop will be my best friend!! 

Lucille - I am still saying prayers for you!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucile, just stopping by again today for my visit. I know the beginning of the healing process is rough and I'm guessing by now you're feeling less than terrific. Just know, every day brings you closer to healing and living a less frightening life. Sending hugs!


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Sending you love and prayers for a quick recovery, Lucille!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thinking about you!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, Hoping your recovery is coming along and we will all have news soon. Hugs


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Lucille had mentioned that she was having valve surgery. I found some concise info from the Heart and Stroke Foundation to help explain it all. It's entirely possible that Lucille is still in hospital, even with a minimally invasive procedure, i.e. not open-heart surgery, depending on her general state of health, age, which valve was replaced, etc., she could be in hospital for up to a week. 
Here is the info...

Heart valve surgery: repair and replacement

What is it?
Heart valve surgery or other procedures are performed to repair or replace a valve in the heart that is not working properly.

Why is it performed?
There are four valves in the heart:

* Tricuspid
* Pulmonary
* Mitral
* Aortic

Valves control the flow of blood by making it move in one direction through the different chambers or parts of the heart. If a valve is not working correctly, blood flow is impaired. (See Anatomy of the heart.) For example, if a valve does not close properly, blood may leak between the chambers or flow backwards, a condition known as valve regurgitation, insufficiency, or incompetence. If a valve is narrowed (also called stenosed), blood flow through the heart may be restricted.

If the valve problem is minor, it may be treated with medication. But if the heart valve damage is severe, a procedure may be required to repair or replace the malfunctioning valve.

Valve repair or replacement may be required if a valve has been damaged by:

* Infection (endocarditis).
* Rheumatic heart disease.
* Congenital heart defect.
* Mitral and/or aortic valve disease.
* Normal aging and wear.

What is done?
There are a number of procedures for repairing or replacing valves. Surgery is commonly required, although there are some newer, non-surgical procedures.

Valve Repair

Surgical

* A commissurotomy is surgery to open up valves that have thickened and are perhaps stuck together. The valve is opened by cutting the points where the leaflets of the valve meet. Commissurotomy is a type of valvuloplasty or valve re-shaping.
* Annuloplasty is a technique to repair an enlarged annulus, a ring of fibrous tissue at the base of the heart valve. To repair the annulus, sutures are sewn around the ring to make the opening smaller. Alternatively, a ring-like device is attached around the outside of the valve opening. The ring provides support to the valve so it can close more tightly.
* A surgeon may reshape a valve by cutting out a section or sections of a leaflet and then sewing the leaflet back together.
* Decalcification is surgery to remove calcium buildup from the leaflets.
* Valves are supported by cords (called chordae tendineae) and papillary muscles. If these are stretched or weak, the valve may not close properly. By replacing or shortening the cords, the valve will be strengthened and able to close properly.
* If there are holes or tears in the leaflets of the valve, a surgeon may repair them with a tissue patch.

Minimally Invasive Valve Repair

Unlike conventional surgery, minimally invasive surgery does not involve sawing through the breastbone and opening the chest. The surgeon watches the heart on a video screen and operates using long-handled surgical tools inserted through small incisions. In some cases, robotic arms are used. Minimally invasive valve repair is only available in some hospitals. It is also referred to as endoscopic or robotic heart surgery.

Non-Surgical Valve Repair

Percutaneous or catheter-based procedures do not include making any incisions in the chest or stopping the heart. Instead, a thin flexible tube called a catheter is inserted into a blood vessel in the groin or the arm and then threaded up into the interior of the heart.

* Percutaneous or balloon valvuloplasty is used in people with stiffened or narrowed (stenosed) pulmonary, mitral or aortic valves (more commonly for the mitral than the aortic valve). A balloon tip on the end of the catheter is positioned in the narrowed valve and inflated to enlarge the opening or to crack open calcified tissue.
* Several different methods of percutaneous mitral valve repair are being developed. In one, the catheter tip is used to push the valve back into shape. In another, a small clip-like device is put into place to strengthen the valve leaflets. These procedures are still in the developmental phase and are available in a limited number of centres.

Valve Replacement

Replacement is more commonly used to treat aortic valves or severely damaged mitral valves. There are two kinds of valves that are used for valve replacement and you should talk with your doctor about which type is best for you.

* Mechanical valves are made from durable metals, carbon, ceramics and plastics. A fabric sewing ring is used to attach the valve to the tissues in the patient’s heart. The major advantage is durability. However, blood thinners must be taken the rest of the patient’s life to prevent blood clots. The valve makes a soft clicking sound when it floats shut, which may bother some patients. People generally adjust quickly to this sound.
* Biological valves are made from:
o Animal tissue, either an actual pig valve or a bovine pericardial engineered valve (a xenograph).
o Human tissue of a donated heart (an allograft or homograft), used most often to replace infected valves.
o A patient’s own tissues (an autograft). A Ross Procedure (also called a Switch Procedure) involves taking the patient’s normally functioning pulmonary valve and using it to replace a diseased aortic valve. The pulmonary valve is then replaced with a donated (homograft) pulmonary valve.

Biological valves are not as durable as mechanical valves and may need to be replaced between 5 and 15 years. Patients with biological valves will need to take blood thinners in the short term.

Minimally Invasive Valve Replacement Surgery

In minimally invasive valve surgery, long-handled tools are inserted into the chest through four or more small incisions. While watching a video monitor, the surgeon manipulates the tools and conducts the surgery. In some cases, robotic arms may be used to manipulate the tools for the surgeon. Only some hospitals can offer minimally invasive valve surgery. This type of surgery is sometimes referred to as endoscopic or robotic heart surgery.

Non-Surgical Valve Replacement

Percutaneous valve replacement is a non-surgical approach to valve replacement that uses long, flexible tubes called catheters. Instead of opening the chest to operate on the heart, a catheter is inserted into an artery (usually in the groin or arm) and threaded through the blood vessels into the heart. Percutaneous valve replacement does not require stopping the heart or the use of a heart-lung machine.

What you can expect
Usually, valve surgery is scheduled ahead of time. Approximately a week before your surgery, you may be asked to visit your hospital’s preadmission unit. Blood and urine tests, an electrocardiogram, and an X-ray may be performed in preparation for your surgery. Your doctor will explain the risks and benefits of the procedure and you will be asked to sign a consent form. Please Inform your doctor if you:

* Have ever had a reaction to any contrast dye, iodine, or any serious allergic reaction (for example, from a bee sting or from eating shellfish).
* Have asthma.
* Are allergic to any medication.
* Have any bleeding problems or are taking blood-thinning medication.
* Have a history of kidney problems or diabetes.
* Have body piercings on your chest or abdomen.
* Have had any recent change in your health.
* Are, or may be, pregnant.

Most patients are admitted to the hospital the day before their procedure. The night before, you will be asked to bathe to cleanse or disinfect your skin. At the hospital, the area to be operated on will be washed, scrubbed with an antiseptic cleanser and if necessary, the hair on your chest will be clipped.

Valve surgery is conducted under a general anesthetic so you will be asleep throughout the procedure. To reduce the risk of vomiting while asleep, you will be asked not to eat or drink after midnight the night before surgery. If you smoke, you should stop at least two weeks before your surgery, as smoking can contribute to blood clotting and breathing problems.

The heart must be stopped so the surgeons can work on the valve or valves. To ensure your body continues to receive a flow of oxygen-rich blood, you will be hooked up to a heart-lung machine. This machine takes over the pumping action of the heart.

The surgery can take anywhere from 2 to 4 hours, depending upon the number of valves that need to be repaired or replaced. When you wake up, you will be in the recovery room or an intensive care unit (ICU). You can expect to stay in the hospital for about a week. How quickly you recover from surgery will depend in large part upon how healthy you were before the surgery.

If you have minimally invasive surgery, your hospital stay will probably be shorter and your recovery quicker.

When you return home, keep an eye on your incisions. Some bruising is normal, but contact your doctor if you experience increased pain, redness, swelling, bleeding or other draining from an incision, fever, chills or generally feeling unwell.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My last daily check in for a little bit - hope you are feeling better Lucille!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Trish, Thanks for posting the information. It has always been my experience that for the first three days or more the patient is not really awake and in cardiac intensive care being stablized. Sometime after they start weaning the patient of the heart lung machine, if the person was a smoker it takes longer. The first week for the patient is all about trying to do the simplest things. These kind of surgerys really knock you on your butt. I think we are all hopeing to hear something from someone. Failing that when Lucile can get on the computer again she will know we all have her in our thoughts and prayers and will be able to read that we truely were thinking of her.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Does anyone know what hospital she is in? My grandmother had this surgery and it isn't a quick mend, but we will all be here when you're back, Lucille!

Laurie, sorry to hear about your surgery  
hugs~
Kara


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kara, Her first post said Vanderbilt, Many times with this surgery only the family can get any information until they are out of ICU. They often have a special number for family members.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucile, it's Monday night and I stopped by for a quick visit before bed. I'm thinking of you and wrapping my arms around you as you get past these first, difficult days. I know one of these days we'll see something from you, or from someone who will post your status for us and we'll be thrilled, but for now, just rest and know we're here, waiting for good news.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Kara, Her first post said Vanderbilt, Many times with this surgery only the family can get any information until they are out of ICU. They often have a special number for family members.


If we can find out what hospital, you might be able to leave a message for her family that we are waiting for word on how she is doing.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thinking of you, Lucile. I hope you're on the mend and we hear something soon. We miss your quick wit!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My last "check in" before I head for my surgery.
Lucille- if you sign in soon - Just wanted to let you know that I wish you a quick recovery and hope to be talking with you soon!


----------

